# Bull cross greyhound



## hullhunter

HI THIS IS MY BULL X GREYHOUND DOES ANY ONE ELSE OWN AND WORK ONE OR A LURCHER??







OH AND MY LITTLE LAD WHO HAS TO BE IN EVERY PIK! FUNNY THOUGH


----------



## bosshogg

lovely dog, were do you work it?


----------



## hullhunter

i work it in hull and around hull well were eva i can get permission.which is very hard to come by after the hunting ban..


----------



## bosshogg

you work for rabbits?


----------



## hullhunter

yep rabbit. also rats and she is a good retriever when i go shooting woodys,crow,rats and squirrel(grey of course)


----------



## bosshogg

cool she looks familiar its odd I am certain I have seen her before


----------



## hullhunter

are u from hull coz im out and about with her most days so you could have seen her then or are you taking the piss coz she is on an other thread??


----------



## gnipper

I've got a lurcher too I do quite a bit of work with. He's bull grey x beddy whippet wheaten greyhound.


----------



## LisaLQ

Aww he's gorgeous.

I miss my old lurcher cowbag so much. We didnt work her though, she was well and truly retired when we adopted her.


----------



## gazz

hullhunter said:


> HI THIS IS MY BULL X GREYHOUND DOES ANY ONE ELSE OWN AND WORK ONE OR A LURCHER??


Sweet dog:2thumb:.
Yours is a lurcher.A bull breed X Sight hound is known as a Bull lurcher.


----------



## LisaLQ

I dont think a first cross is actually a lurcher. Lurcher = combination of two or more sighthounds and one or more other working breeds (collie, bedlington etc). Sighthound x sighthound = longdog. Bull x greyhound = bull x greyhound. If that dog was bred to another sighthound, their babies would be lurchers.


----------



## marthaMoo

Yep Lisa is right : )


I've seen quite a few come through the pounds. Unfortunatly most Sighthound rescues wont take them.
I moved this lad from my local pound, the kennel girl holding him is quite tall, so you can see he how big he was. He was a Bull x Grey. The likes of him could bring cows down...lol
He went to rescue and found a wonderful home.


----------



## hullhunter

were do you lot get your info from ive had working dogs all my life and ive neva heard of a "bull lurcher" and as for the this x that = a lurcher. a lurcher is actually a first cross collie greyhound and any good working dog book will tell you that.but nowadays the term lurcher covers the whole spectrum of coursing dogs so this is what i meant by does anyone work a lurcher i was not going to list every cross of running dog. oh and were in my post did i say she was a lurcher i said she was a bull x greyhound.



marthamoo that dog is stunning. how big 2 the shoulder was he and thanx for the pic


----------



## hullhunter

marthamoo do u work your harris hawk ?


----------



## gnipper

A lurcher is a sighthound crossed with any other breed, a sighthound x sighthound is a longdog.


----------



## gazz

hullhunter said:


> were do you lot get your info from ive had working dogs all my life and ive neva heard of a "bull lurcher" and as for the this x that = a lurcher. a lurcher is actually a first cross collie greyhound and any good working dog book will tell you that.but nowadays the term lurcher covers the whole spectrum of coursing dogs so this is what i meant by does anyone work a lurcher i was not going to list every cross of running dog.


A lurcher is not a breed just a type of dog.A lurcher is any sighthound cross any other breed of dog.And a first generation cross is enough for them to be called lurchers.They was created as by Irish gypsies and travllers in the 17th century as it was important that the lurcher did not resemble too closely a sighthound, as the penalties for owning a sighthound were high, particularly given that if you owned one then by default you were considered a poacher. The original lurchers therefore were generally heavier-coated dogs who could herd sheep as well as bring home a rabbit or hare for the pot.Lurcher has no standeds other than to have sight hound blood.



hullhunter said:


> oh and were in my post did i say she was a lurcher i said she was a bull x greyhound.


What's ths bit about ??.I just pointed out that Bull lurcher was a reconize term for a sighthound X Bull breed.Rather than keep refering to her as a Bull cross greyhound. 

Bull lurcher or Bull greyhound lurcher second down on the left in the link.
Lurchers and Lurcher Crosses -The Hunting Life


----------



## LisaLQ

marthaMoo said:


> I've seen quite a few come through the pounds. Unfortunatly most Sighthound rescues wont take them.


I wouldn't think that was usually the case, I know a couple of sighthound rescues who take on all types of lurcher and lurcher crosses. Just because the RGT or purebred rescues wont touch them, doesn't mean Greyhound Gap, Tia, Lurcher Link, SouthWest Sighthounds, EGLR, GAL, etc etc (I cant think of them all off the top of my head) wouldn't.

I've seen many bull lurchers, in fact Sky was thought to have some in her, in most, possibly all, of the above rescues.


----------



## 2manydogs

LisaLQ said:


> I dont think a first cross is actually a lurcher. Lurcher = combination of two or more sighthounds and one or more other working breeds (collie, bedlington etc). Sighthound x sighthound = longdog. Bull x greyhound = bull x greyhound. If that dog was bred to another sighthound, their babies would be lurchers.


na sighthound x working dog ie gundog/herding/terrier =lurcher 
sighthound x sighthound ie greyhound x saluki = longdog
you can cross a deerhound with a collie and they are lurchers
all first crosses are lurchers.


----------



## 2manydogs

gazz said:


> A lurcher is not a breed just a type of dog.A lurcher is any sighthound cross any other breed of dog.And a first generation cross is enough for them to be called lurchers.They was created as by Irish gypsies and travllers in the 17th century as it was important that the lurcher did not resemble too closely a sighthound, as the penalties for owning a sighthound were high, particularly given that if you owned one then by default you were considered a poacher. The original lurchers therefore were generally heavier-coated dogs who could herd sheep as well as bring home a rabbit or hare for the pot.Lurcher has no standeds other than to have sight hound blood.
> 
> 
> 
> What's ths bit about ??.I just pointed out that Bull lurcher was a reconize term for a sighthound X Bull breed.Rather than keep refering to her as a Bull cross greyhound.
> 
> Bull lurcher or Bull greyhound lurcher second down on the left in the link.
> Lurchers and Lurcher Crosses -The Hunting Life


and lurchers were here before the gypsies arrived in britian they just utilised them more and had them out in the open more on the road travelling.
the people that had them either had them with only a small amount of sighthound blood so they just looked like a thin leggy cur or kept them hidden until dark.


----------



## daikenkai

marthaMoo said:


>


oooo thats a purty doggie! As far as i can tell you dont get many lurchers up this way or id have one in a shot, amazing dogs. Same with Greyhounds, such lovely dogs!


----------



## LisaLQ

2manydogs said:


> na sighthound x working dog ie gundog/herding/terrier =lurcher
> sighthound x sighthound ie greyhound x saluki = longdog
> you can cross a deerhound with a collie and they are lurchers
> all first crosses are lurchers.


Must do it differently where you are, that's how it's always been explained to me over the 8 years I've run my lurcher and greyhound forum :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## 2manydogs

LisaLQ said:


> Must do it differently where you are, that's how it's always been explained to me over the 8 years I've run my lurcher and greyhound forum :whistling2::lol2:


yeah having a fraction of gypsy blood in you & growing up in rural dorset in the 70s/80s does that too you:whistling2:
funny though cus its mentioned in several books frank sheardown/walsh
i aint had the pleasure of a forum but im 35 september and been hanging around with gypsies and rural miscreants on my own since i was 8 round about the time i was given my first penknife by my grandad much to my mothers disgust:lol2:


----------



## hullhunter

this thread is the reason i f**ked off hunting life every one on there thinks they are hunting kings and knows every thing there is to no. every thread on there is the same as this starts off with a topic then some one says no your wrong then big argument insted of people commenting on the post or giving some one addvice.im not intrested how when or were a sighthound longdog came from who had them 1st. read the 1st post and post pics of your working dogs .thanx


----------



## derbyleighton

this is my saluki bull grey 25''tts takes all legal, quarry i also have a fulll greyhound bitch who is good on the lamp to + a little russelxpatterdale who is a earth dog and last is a hob ferret thats my working pack


----------



## 2manydogs

hullhunter said:


> this thread is the reason i f**ked off hunting life every one on there thinks they are hunting kings and knows every thing there is to no. every thread on there is the same as this starts off with a topic then some one says no your wrong then big argument insted of people commenting on the post or giving some one addvice.im not intrested how when or were a sighthound longdog came from who had them 1st. read the 1st post and post pics of your working dogs .thanx


sorry op will post a pic up of me shepherd x grey when missus gets in: victory: 
if you think the hunting lifes bad dont go in the shelled section on here:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Can one of you working people explain to me please why so many wild rabbits are black. Everywhere there are wild rabbits you now see lots of black ones where as years ago they where all brown (agouti) Just curious really as to why this has happened. Thanks


----------



## marthaMoo

Shell I think its possibly due to people letting there pet rabbits go.

Down here there is a place called Dawlish Warren, its a beach with a nature reserve, and it has all the different coloured bunnies under the sun running wild...lol 

As for the Bull Lurcher I posted, he was well over 30" to the shoulder. The pound named him Rhino.


----------



## hullhunter

dont quote me on this but an old bloke told me black rabbits are a throw back from too much interbreading. there is a white and ginger rabbit on some land i work ive been trying to get it for time but it out wits my dog every time it must be wild coz its propa fast and well canny it neva seems to stray too far fron cover..


----------



## hullhunter

marthamoo he is a big big dog cant see why some one would let him go hes a brute


----------



## Shell195

I did wonder if it had something to do with Domestic rabbits. Where I live there are lots of Woodland pockets and at this time of year they are full of Black babies grazing at the edge. Later in the year Myxomatosis will hit the colonies and I pick up all the affected ones I see and drop em at the vets for PTS but none are ever Black....................very strange


----------



## gazz

derbyleighton said:


>


You caught the black rabbit of Inle:no1:.


----------



## 2manydogs

1st x GSD xGreyhound


----------



## gazz

Shell195 said:


> Can one of you working people explain to me please why so many wild rabbits are black. Everywhere there are wild rabbits you now see lots of black ones where as years ago they where all brown (agouti) Just curious really as to why this has happened. Thanks


Sounds like the black fur-(Melanistic) is dominant to wild brown color.This would be why it take hold so fast in a warren group.

If the rabbit is ONE copy of the gene it would be black but have 50%Brown offspring and 50%Black offspring.If the rabbit has TWO copys of the gene it will have 100%Black offspring.

[1C]Black rabbit X Brown rabbit = 50%Brown rabbit/50%Black rabbit.

[2C]Black rabbit X Brown rabbit = 100%Black rabbit.

These are colour mutations not differant speices.

As you can see this would soon become the dominant colour in the warren.

The same thing is happening with the grey squirrel population.With the black coat Being a dominant trait it's starting to take hold.

[1C]Black squirrel X Grey squirrel= 50%Grey squirrel/50%Black squirrel.

[2C]Black squirrel X Grey squirrel = 100%Black squirrel.

These are colour mutations not differant speices.


----------



## Shell195

gazz said:


> Sounds like the black fur-(Melanistic) is dominant to wild brown color.This would be why it take hold so fast in a warren group.
> 
> If the rabbit is ONE copy of the gene it would be black but have 50%Brown offspring and 50%Black offspring.If the rabbit has TWO copys of the gene it will have 100%Black offspring.
> 
> [1C]Black rabbit X Brown rabbit = 50%Brown rabbit/50%Black rabbit.
> 
> [2C]Black rabbit X Brown rabbit = 100%Black rabbit
> These are colour mutations not differant speices.
> 
> As you can see this would soon become the dominant colour in the warren.
> 
> The same thing is happening with the grey squirrel population.With the black coat Being a dominant trait it's starting to take hold.
> 
> [1C]Black squirrel X Grey squirrel= 50%Grey squirrel/50%Black squirrel.
> 
> [2C]Black squirrel X Grey squirrel = 100%Black squirrel.
> 
> These are colour mutations not differant speices.


 
Thanks for that Gazz very interesting. Ive heard about the Black squirrels but have never seen any although we have both red and grey around here


----------



## gazz

Shell195 said:


> Thanks for that Gazz very interesting. Ive heard about the Black squirrels but have never seen any although we have both red and grey around here


I beleave the black squirrel stong hold is East anglia.With pockets here and there.


----------



## gnipper

Shell195 said:


> I did wonder if it had something to do with Domestic rabbits. Where I live there are lots of Woodland pockets and at this time of year they are full of Black babies grazing at the edge. Later in the year Myxomatosis will hit the colonies and I pick up all the affected ones I see and drop em at the vets for PTS but none are ever Black....................very strange


 Its the same on the land where I go there is loads of black rabbits all summer and then you hardly see any when ferreting or like you say with myxi. Its probably due to them being easier for predators to spot, we had quite a few ginger coloured and a few yellowish ones too but never saw one in winter. One place I control the rabbits had a healthy population of dutch marked wild coloured rabbits but the myxi sorted them out, i've only caught a few like it.

PS the deer are still around your sanctuary


----------



## freekygeeky

gazz said:


> I beleave the black squirrel stong hold is East anglia.With pockets here and there.


we have them in our garden  in cambs


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> we have them in our garden  in cambs


 
Pics please


----------



## Shell195

gnipper said:


> Its the same on the land where I go there is loads of black rabbits all summer and then you hardly see any when ferreting or like you say with myxi. Its probably due to them being easier for predators to spot, we had quite a few ginger coloured and a few yellowish ones too but never saw one in winter. One place I control the rabbits had a healthy population of dutch marked wild coloured rabbits but the myxi sorted them out, i've only caught a few like it.
> 
> *PS the deer are still around your sanctuary*


Are they? I havent heard about them for ages, where are they now?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Pics please


hehe noen im affraid, they go in and out of our garden in seconds! lol
4 cats...


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I can imagine


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I can imagine


hehe


----------



## gnipper

Shell195 said:


> Are they? I havent heard about them for ages, where are they now?


Across the road. They also get round the windmill.


----------



## mask-of-sanity

quick question ...how are some of the crosses possible...........my lurcher bitch looks to small to have pups say with a gundog or bull breed .............or is it the lurcher is the father only

would love to breed my bitch and there are a few people that have asked for pups if i ever did, but finding the right male would be hard all the males that are soft as muck that i know and trust are gundog breeds mainly labs


----------



## Pimperella

hullhunter said:


> are u from hull coz im out and about with her most days so you could have seen her then or are you taking the piss coz she is on an other thread??


 
No, It was because she has seen the dog before. In the flesh.


----------



## incywincy

got a saluki bitch pup hoping to do some working with her :2thumb:


----------



## gazz

mask-of-sanity said:


> quick question ...how are some of the crosses possible...........my lurcher bitch looks to small to have pups say with a gundog or bull breed .............or is it the lurcher is the father only
> 
> would love to breed my bitch and there are a few people that have asked for pups if i ever did, but finding the right male would be hard all the males that are soft as muck that i know and trust are gundog breeds mainly labs


To a small lurcher bitch you'd use a whippet dog or small lurcher dog maybe a Parson jack russell terrier dog or Fox terrier dog.So not to put any large breed genes in the pup's.Giving a smallist percent possible of any of the pup's being to big for you bitch.

Do you have a picture of her how small are we talking.Bigger/Smaller/Same size as a whippet.


----------



## mask-of-sanity

gazz said:


> To a small lurcher bitch you'd use a whippet dog or small lurcher dog maybe a Parson jack russell terrier dog or Fox terrier dog.So not to put any large breed genes in the pup's.Giving a smallist percent possible of any of the pup's being to big for you bitch.
> 
> Do you have a picture of her how small are we talking.Bigger/Smaller/Same size as a whippet.


she is not a bad size but slim ..here is a picture of her with my other dogs....please exscuse her sore neck it was when she had a collar on for the first time...........


















can get a better pic if needed


----------



## gazz

mask-of-sanity said:


> she is not a bad size but slim ..here is a picture of her with my other dogs....please exscuse her sore neck it was when she had a collar on for the first time...........
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/mask-of-sanity-albums-my-lot-picture21532-jazz-sasha-meg.jpg
> 
> can get a better pic if needed


Yep good looking lurcher other two doggy also: victory:.If you know you have good homes for a high percent of pup's with finding good homes for the remaining.Then i'd go with a whippet dog or small lurcher dog or a Parson jack russell terrier dog or Fox terrier dog etc'etc.Your looking for a leggy dog with light frame.


----------



## mask-of-sanity

gazz said:


> Yep good looking lurcher other two doggy also: victory:.If you know you have good homes for a high percent of pup's with finding good homes for the remaining.Then i'd go with a whippet dog or small lurcher dog or a Parson jack russell terrier dog or Fox terrier dog etc'etc.Your looking for a leggy dog with light frame.


okie dokie ..thanks for your help.....will be doing some serious thinking


----------



## gnipper




----------

